# Glowsticking



## Nick (Aug 20, 2009)

^^ Here's how it's done!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8N5Zk6Cfgw


----------



## Corto (Aug 20, 2009)

In case anyone was wondering, as far as I can see, it's some people juggling those shiny sticks.


----------



## Nick (Aug 20, 2009)

<3 shiny


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 20, 2009)

Corto said:


> In case anyone was wondering, as far as I can see, it's some people juggling those shiny sticks.



Oh, Lol, yeah, the thread title did sound kinda suggestive x3


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 21, 2009)

Glowsticking is kind of neat when it's done _right_, I won't lie. However, 99% of the people that do it are fucking annoying tween "ravers" and so I hate them.


----------



## Liam (Aug 21, 2009)

Apparently the DEA tried to ban glow sticks as "Drug paraphernalia". :V

Nick, not only did I just notice the little detail in your avatar, but are you in the video by any chance?

The glowsticks on strings are more interesting to watch personally.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 21, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> The glowsticks on strings are more interesting to watch personally.



Yeah, this. The stuff where they use glow sticks that are in their hands look dumb.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 21, 2009)

I honestly thought from reading the title you were talking about this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l69Vi5IDc0g


----------



## Matt (Aug 21, 2009)

It's kinda cool to watch, but watching a video of it gets repetitive real fast.


----------



## Shindo (Aug 21, 2009)

how can something so lame be so cool


----------



## Nick (Aug 21, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> Apparently the DEA tried to ban glow sticks as "Drug paraphernalia". :V
> 
> Nick, not only did I just notice the little detail in your avatar, but are you in the video by any chance?
> 
> The glowsticks on strings are more interesting to watch personally.


 
I agree. and no it's not me lol if I were only THAT good ^^

It reminds me of the yoyo competitions on tv.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow...just...awesome *G*   

Here, check this guy out!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDdSLuj3CiI


----------



## Bandy (Aug 21, 2009)

*I don't know about you guys but now I have the urge to go and buy some glowsticks. XD

Haha, "Will it Blend"!

(CryoScales, you are the first person I have met who has seen that show besides my boyfriend and I. lol)
*


----------



## Magikian (Aug 21, 2009)

Man, I never really got the appeal with wannabe ravers and glowsticks.



CryoScales said:


> I honestly thought from reading the title you were talking about this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l69Vi5IDc0g



Tom Dickson is my hero.


----------



## Liam (Aug 21, 2009)

Nick said:


> It reminds me of the yoyo competitions on tv.


Except they aren't held in the dark with glowing yo-yo's.
That and being able to watch the trail of the glow stick travel through spirals around the person's body is mesmerizing.  What does the normal stuff have?  A few tosses?


----------



## Nick (Aug 21, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *I don't know about you guys but now I have the urge to go and buy some glowsticks. XD*
> 
> *Haha, "Will it Blend"!*
> 
> *(CryoScales, you are the first person I have met who has seen that show besides my boyfriend and I. lol)*


 
You can count me as the second lol

I've watched all the good ones but after a while you can kinda guess what's gonna happen. The glowstick one was really neat, tho. 

Have you seen the videos where they microwave things? It's just like 'will it blend' but it's called Is It a Good Idea to Microwave This?


----------



## aftershok (Aug 22, 2009)

I and a few friends tore up a bunch,, like 60 glow sticks inside my car and drove around San Jose one night.   
That's about as close to glow sticking as I get. got to love poi though


----------



## Bandy (Aug 23, 2009)

Nick said:


> You can count me as the second lol
> 
> I've watched all the good ones but after a while you can kinda guess what's gonna happen. The glowstick one was really neat, tho.
> 
> Have you seen the videos where they microwave things? It's just like 'will it blend' but it's called Is It a Good Idea to Microwave This?



*Loading Ready Run did some fun stuff with microwaves. ^^ (loadingreadyrun.com, just search for "microwave")

I found it quite humorous that the moment he said, "You would think the other one would be glowing." It obeyed. XD
*


----------



## Skittle (Aug 23, 2009)

Lmao. I love how people call it 'glowsticking'. It's really poi.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 23, 2009)

Is it just me, or did anybody expect something to be dirty when you clicked on this thread.


----------



## Bandy (Aug 24, 2009)

*Skittle: poi = Asian plant roots. jk
"Glowsticking" is a much more fun word to say.

Ragnarok-Cookies: It is just you. XD*


----------



## Shindo (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Is it just me, or did anybody expect something to be dirty when you clicked on this thread.



just you


----------

